# Arriving into Vancouver: How is train 1 on average?



## C&O RR (Mar 14, 2014)

I was wondering what is the average arrival time of train #1 into Vancouver? How late does it normally run?

Thanks


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 14, 2014)

If you are considering a sameday connection......DON’T DO IT!.......the anxiety of possibly missing your connection will ruin your trip.

I was on the w/b Canadian last December. We were 3 hours late leaving Jasper. Nearly ontime by Kamloops.....then a half-hour early into Vancouver the next morning.

A train could have a good on-time record but the day you ride.....anything can happen!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 14, 2014)

AFAIK, it's not as bad as people make it out to be. Sure, a few hours late here and there, maybe more in the winter, but not heavily late every day. Don't do tight connections of course, but if you make it to Vancouver you might as well stick around and tour the city and its surrounding areas. Maybe ride a ferry somewhere.

As I said on the other thread, if the #1 is late that just means you get to see Fraser Canyon a bit. I don't know the actual averages but it's a win-win either way so I wouldn't worry about it.

You could also try my Canada plan, with the Skeena. I'm only planning to do it from Jasper-Prince George. That train is in daylight and if you/re a bit late it wouldn't really hurt. My plan is to sleep a night in Prince George and catch the daytime bus to Vancouver, which also guarentees Fraser Canyon in daylight. Just saying.


----------



## Carey (Aug 2, 2014)

Arrived Vancouver only 30 minutes late last week. We would have been over an hour early but a freight broke down in the yard in front of us


----------



## chakk (Aug 2, 2014)

Last winter eastbound we left Vancouver on time and arrived Toronto 4 days later 8 hours late.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 2, 2014)

Since this topic was started in March, chances are the info provided today is a bit late.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 3, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Since this topic was started in March, chances are the info provided today is a bit late.


Yes…..but relevant information to anyone browsing the topic today.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 3, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Since this topic was started in March, chances are the info provided today is a bit late.
> ...


That goes without saying, IMHO.

I've observed that etiquette here at AU is to let users know when posters are replying to an old thread and do not realize it.


----------

